# First time golden owner with a 12 year old golden with liver cancer



## Goldnproud (Apr 15, 2015)

I didn't really understand what the vet had told me, but I do know my poor baby was given less then a month to live. Her liver is covered in cancer tumors and the liver is even bleeding into her abdomen. When is it too much for her? What are the signs that I should do the humane thing for her? She is super proud and refuses to try and show the amount of pain she is in and she doesn't seem like the dog I know she is. No cute smiles no trying to pull a joke ( as best a dog can) and now interest in anything she use to love. If anyone can help me make the tough choice of when if at all please let me know. I don't want my baby girl to suffer.


----------



## Test-ok (Jan 15, 2015)

you'll know. 
sorry for the situation you're in, it's hard... treat her like the queen she is..spoil her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*So very sorry*



Goldnproud said:


> I didn't really understand what the vet had told me, but I do know my poor baby was given less then a month to live. Her liver is covered in cancer tumors and the liver is even bleeding into her abdomen. When is it too much for her? What are the signs that I should do the humane thing for her? She is super proud and refuses to try and show the amount of pain she is in and she doesn't seem like the dog I know she is. No cute smiles no trying to pull a joke ( as best a dog can) and now interest in anything she use to love. If anyone can help me make the tough choice of when if at all please let me know. I don't want my baby girl to suffer.


I am so very sorry to hear about your sweet dog. What did the vet say in terms of time? Did he say it was hemangiosarcoma? We have lost two dogs to it. Our male Samoyed, Snobear, had hemangiosarcoma of the liver. Ken and I were just like you, we did not want our dogs to suffer; we chose to send him to the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## LUCKYme (Mar 29, 2015)

I am so sorry for this news you received. You will know when it is time. You know her better than anyone and one day you will say to yourself, "I can't let her go another minute living like this let alone another day." That is when it will be time. Until then enjoy her and don't keep that 1 month "deadline" in your head. It will be time when she tells you.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

You will know when it's time. Jake was diagnosed a week before Christmas. We didn't know what was wrong so we had the fluid drained. He came home a couple days later. He was a happy and what appeared to be a healthy dog for two weeks. He had a slight bleed a week later and pulled out of it. Once again he was happy for a week. No signs he was sick. Then a few days later he collapsed and we had to put him to sleep. There was no way we could of done it when he appeared to be a happy dog. You will know when the time is right. Just love him and don't be to hasty with putting him to sleep.


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Liver Cancer/ Lost my Jack of 12yrs.*

I lost my Jack do to cancer in the liver. 1/3 of his liver was removed but he this had spots throughout the liver. I didn't go with chemo treatment. Was told by a good friend he would not do well with treatment. He passed 6 weeks after the surgery. He bled into the abdomen again. What a terrible thing his last day. I thought he was just recovering from the surgery. He was able to go for a walk after 3 weeks of surgery, out to the yard and I nursed him everyday. I showed him love everyday he lived. My heart goes out to you. Just showing him your love means the world to your pup.


----------



## pholter (Jan 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear that your baby will be passing soon  Like the others have said, you will know when it's time and she will tell you with her signs of lethargy, not eating, and not being able to get comfortable.. Also, probably alot of panting. My baby told me by giving me the best last weekend together ever--- last shot of total adrenaline so we both had happy memories. Keep us posted..


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, sorry you have found us under such sad circumstances. 

I'm so sorry for your girl's diagnosis. 
I agree with what the other members have said, she will let you know when it's time.
She will have more bad days than good ones, she will not want to eat, you may also tell by the look in her eyes. 

My heart goes out to you, I've been through it several times myself. This is the hardest decision I have ever been faced with. The thought of one of mine not being with me any longer was unbearable, but the thought of them suffering was even more so. Setting them free from their pain and suffering is the ultimate gift of love we can give them. 

Until her time comes, enjoy every second with her, make the most of each and every day. This time and the memories you will make will be very bittersweet. 

My thoughts are with you and your special girl.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Keep her warm and give her extra love and things that make her happy! 

One of the most important gifts you can give your pup, is to help her leave this world when it all becomes to much for both of you. Helping her cross over the Rainbow Bridge is very hard, but you will know when.

Until then try to focus on what you have with her, and what you have had throughout her life! They are special creatures who give us so much, we are blessed to have them, even if it is for such a short time. 

God Bless both of you!


----------



## dogmama (May 3, 2015)

I am also a first time golden retriever owner with a 11yr9mo old Golden, Amber, that I had to say goodbye to. She had thrown up blood a week ago then was fine for 8 days and then suddenly declined dramatically: vomiting, shaking, collapsing, closed eyes, unable to eat or drink anything. She came and got me on the couch right before it happened and told me it was her time. What an incredible girl. Her liver enzymes were elevated and there were abdominal masses, so I chose to put her down: we had to carry her in and out in a gurney just to get her to the vet so I had no choice. I hope that helps, you will know without question that it is their time.


----------



## katharry1958 (Nov 27, 2014)

*Stop this Cancer*

We as dog owners need to stop this terrible cancer. It seems to be an epidemic. What I read you don't see signs until the disease has progressed which is very sad. Is the food, environment or genetics. Let's be proactive and find a cure for beautiful flurry friends. "WE ARE THE CURE" I also lost my boy of 12years. October 2014


----------

